# Petronius trip



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

Figured I would give an update. Went out to petronius and got there a little after dark with a well full of livies. First threadfin in and a solid 15 lb blackfin and then nothing for the rest of the night. Eased over toward the beer can and set out swordfish spread. Drifted all night with nothing to show for it. We were close to the beercan so we decided to ease that way at 4 am. Got there and nothing looking good so we decided to run to the marlin since it was closest. Got there and put in a hardtail probably 1/4 mile from the rig and it was picked up immediately "by a shark". Figured that was a sign so back to the petronius. Got there and tuna were blowing so baits in, they moved up current of the rig and we were down current. So we were about to ease over that way when they came up on us and we started throwing poppers. Hooked one blackfin on a popper, then one hit a hardtail. Fought him to the boat and sunk the gaff into a nice 60 pounder, figured this was going to be on fire right " wrong" that was it for the day the tuna came up and went down so fast that we couldn't do anything with them. Drowned hardtails and threadfins for the next two hours and then headed on in. Just to let ya'll know the water at all three rigs is clean green and we hit a patch of blue / blended blue on the way in about 55 to 60 miles south of DI. Good luck to all in lousiana, mississippi, and texas with Gustav. 
Maclin


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice report, when was this trip?

Jim


----------



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

Left thursday afternoon, got back friday 1PM

Maclin


----------



## BlueHeron35 (May 8, 2008)

So . . . No tuna at the next supper club?


----------



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

Nope not enough maybe next time.


----------

